# Spaying older female



## Jerseygirl (Jul 14, 2010)

My cockapoo, Jersey, is getting spayed this month. Shes almost 4 years old....we adopted her from another family and for some reason she never got spayed when young.
I'm sooooo worried about her as the vet said older dogs don't heal as quickly, and are more prone to infections ect...
I am now wondering if spaying her is still the best for her, I am just having second thoughts!! What does everyone else think?
One thing of note is that Jersey has had some major aggression issues (which is whay shes gone to several different homes) shes very territorial, she'll attack any dog, whether it's a pitbull, wolfhound or a baby pup! we've worked on socializing, but we were kicked out of obediance training for bothering other dogs! The dog park is ok, but if any dog pays too much attention to her she growls and nips them. And we've done everthing Cesar Millan suggests!
So, we are hoping that spaying her will help with the agression and territorialness???? I know this works in male dogs, never heard much about females though!


----------



## Jerseypoo527 (Jun 25, 2010)

Definately spay her. I should help a little with all her issues but not completely because its more than hormones that cause those problems. You might need a professional trainer for that but I would see how she is after the operation. There's also the chance she's completely fine after the spay, but you'll have to wait and see, it could have any outcome. Don't worry about infection, if you take good care of her she should be fine. Also remember the last thing you want is her getting pregnant, its bad for her and you won't want to deal with it.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

no idea if it will change her behavior other than PMT during her season. i know a 5 year old bitch who has just been spayed as the owner does not want to breed from her again. 
unfortunately she developed a little incontinence but i think it was sorted with some tablets, i don't know if she still needs to take them. 

although it may help, sorry just had a that i know some pitches got from having a season to going into a phantom pregnancy, this is basically when the body thinks it is pregnant when its not. pregnancy can change a dogs temperament so i don't see whey i phantom wouldn't. 

i wouldn't say 4 is particularly old my Gypsy is 4 and if you work it out in dog year (7 years to every 1 human year) then she is 28, do you consider that old ?

i don't see it doing any harm, very angry at the training class who chucked you out, what on earth is training for, i mean you don't go to training if you know your dog is perfect.


----------



## Jerseygirl (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks so much for the reply's!! 

I think I just need some reassurance that spaying her now is the right thing to do  

I really hope that it helps her behaviour, even just a little, maybe she won't be as anxious and territorial around other dogs? fingers crossed! 

The trainer suggested using a muzzle, which I did, but she became even worse with it on! ( It was like she felt embarrassed with it on in front of the other dogs, and she snapped at them if they looked at her!! lol, funny, ...but the other parents didn't think so...oh well! )


----------



## Jerseypoo527 (Jun 25, 2010)

Ya, I've heard of some dogs not respondinf to muzzles well. Good luck and I hope it all works out!!!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Yep, spay. She's young, in her prime. Get it done now, it'll go fine.


----------

